# lost one



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

wouldnt you know it, right as I am about to butcher a few of the older birds tragedy strikes. Well sort of.. ha. Looks like for some reason my silkie decided she did not like the coop and went out to roost in the trees, something the cochins also do on occasion. Well in the morning lil silkie decided to jump down the tree into the neighbors yard, not into my yard and wouldn't you guess it.. their dog did what it does best and took out the foreign invader, my silkie. sigh... I think i would rather the neighbors dog then the foxes though.. 
gave the run a once over, and i think I had a perch too close to the fence line and she may have been able to get up into the wrong tree, as normally the sleep in the cliffside apple tree. no gaps or anything, so im going with that.. knock on wood thats it for the season..


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Sorry you lost your silkie. They are such defenseless chickens. They can't get out of their own way. : (


----------

